# Basics On Italian Cheeses - Part II



## Margi Cintrano (May 13, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

I am going to begin Part 2, with one of our most beloved and common of Italian cheeses called Bufala di Mozzarella or Mozzarella di Bufala. 

For most Italians, mozzarella only means bufala di mozzarella, the milk of the water buffalo.

True, there does exist a type of mozzarella called Fior di Latte, which is made from cow´s milk and is useful for economic purse strings, however it lacks the luscious characteristics of the original. 

Battipaglia, Campania, south of Napoli and Caserta, just north of Napoli are the designation of origins of Buffala di Mozzarella. 

True mozzarella di bufala is a complex cheese with a decided tang and a fragrance of lactic acid, along with what Italians call a mossy aroma that comes from the marshy ponds in which water buffalo graze. 

You can recognize an excellent cheese by its thin, glossy skin exterior, springy texture and porcelain color and fresh milky aromas. 

Fresh mozzarella is a splendid eating cheese with ripe red tomato and basil drizzled with Extra Virgin Olive Oil and Modena Balsamic Vinegar. This salad is called Caprese. 

Baked pasta dishes and Pizzas are splendid with bufala di mozzarella. 

Cow Mozzarella ... Fiore di Latte ...  

To make cow mozzarella, each morning fresh cow´s milk curds are stretched in hot water, and then the mass is shaped into balls and braids called Trecce. This stretching process of the curd, is the critical act in mozzarella making for it gives the cheese the springy texture and layered structure that is so desirable. 


 Asiago ...

Many many centuries ago, Asiago was made from Ewe´s milk. Curiously, old timers in the Altiplano d´Asiago, a high Alpine plateau north of Vicenza, in the province of Veneto, still call the cheese Pegorin from Pecorino, even though it has been made exclusively from Cow Milk since sometime in the 16th Century. Traditions die hard in some rural pastoral zones of Italia. 

Today, Asiago is also produced in the Trentino Province, which is part of northeastern province Trentino - Alto Adige. 

It is made in two versions. It is widely available in the USA.

The most traditional type, Asiago d´Allevo ( means to rear or to bring up and / or to raise ) and refers to the care taken in crafting this cow variety. This cheese is made from Holstein and Swiss Brown Cows, and it is a sweet bland variety when young, becoming sharper when ageing. 

To be continued.

Have a nice Sunday.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## justplainbill (May 13, 2012)

Caciocavallo?


----------



## Addie (May 14, 2012)

Margi,

Because we are the closest port to Europe, we get a lot of the cheeses at a reasonable price. I love the fact that I can go to the North End and have a piece cut right from the wheel. As most folks will ask for a piece from the newest wheel, I want the last piece of the old wheel. It has been sitting there on the counter ageing while everyone else passes it up. I pay $4.99-$5.99 a pound for Asiago. In Georgia all they had in the cheese counter was a U.S.A. made, tiny piece bubble wrapped for $20.00 a pound. I doubt I will ever move from here unless it is to Italy.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 14, 2012)

I feel lucky too that I'm able to purchase hunks of different Italian cheeses freshly cut from large wheels at a couple of our local markets.  But being a big-time cheese fan, I also sometimes purchase from online sources - especially when they're holding sales.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 14, 2012)

Bill

buonasera,

caciocavalla -- basilicata variety ... had it during easter week in matera, when we were with friends from matera basilicata 

do not know if avail in usa 

i am in sardinia and to be back 19th ... we are having wonderful time celebrating 32nd anniversary

have nice week --- when i return i shall do part 3 on ital cheeses


----------



## Addie (May 14, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bill
> 
> buonasera,
> 
> ...


 
I am looking for to it.


----------



## qmax (May 14, 2012)

No mention of Taleggio?  One of my favorites.  Not just of Italian cheeses, but all cheeses.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 15, 2012)

*qmax: do u read minds ?*

good afternoon, Qmax,

i plan to start part 3 next wkend, when i return from our trip to sardinia.

Taleggio, is on the list ... patience.

thanks for ur feedback.

HAVE lovely week,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 15, 2012)

ADDIE,

THANKS MUCH FOR your feedback.
and YOUR INPUT ... I appreciate your contributions.

margi. until wkend 19th


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 15, 2012)

Bacardi 1,

thanks alot ur your feedback.

part 3 shall be typed during wkend 19th when i return from Sardinia.

Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 19, 2012)

Saturday 22.15 hours 

Good Evening,

I am going to say good evening as I would like to organize all the research from our trip to Italia this past week, and work on Part 3 of Italian Cheeses. I do plan to get some of it online on Sunday.

Margi.


----------

